# chris_kreiner... the truth, let out...



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i think "chris_kreiner" has something to tell us all... i think hes living a double life... could he in fact be the MULE??? could MULE be a taxidermist in disguise as a world class athlete?:lol:










let the people decide...:lol:


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

TOO Funny!!!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

hey chris... great two goal night man!!! now get back in the shop and turn some lips eyes and nose's ya slacker:lol:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Kreiner if German I think, not Sveedesh.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> hey chris... great two goal night man!!! now get back in the shop and turn some lips eyes and nose's ya slacker:lol:


Thanks Duffy I do what I can for my team!! It is tough being a celebrity but hey someone has to do it!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...can you get me Ozzy's autograph?

Mitch


----------

